# Bubbles and Squeak!



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

:welcome1
Does anyone know what colours these mice are? 
Sorry about the forum they are on, as my laptop doesn't seem to like your uploader?
http://www.chickensmoothie.com/Forum/vi ... &t=1382178
The brown and white one is Bubbles, the other is Squeak!
Oh, please could you reply on here? < Thank you!
Would any of you happen to know the proper colours/technical colour of them? Or any other info about these two?
Thank you  :thanks


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

bubbles is a broken
squeak looks like a dove tan


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

besty74 said:


> bubbles is a broken
> squeak looks like a dove tan


Thanks...Any other opinions? And what type of broken? Variegated? Even? Or the others?


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Bubbles - Banded chocolate or chocolate pied[or both]. 
Variegated and pied[broken] is a different thing [with different genes], pied mice are mice with random white markings on colour [but better marked ones appear to be white with random spots of the same size], while variegated is something like this









Squeak - Dove tan


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

broken/pied chocolate, not variegated
2 lovely pet mice


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, they are my little SPOILT girls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd describe these as poorly marked chocolate banded and dove tan. Also sweet.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, I got them on the 18/02 this year! I love them to bits!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I would say banded/belted chocolate (looks far too warm of hue for poor black) and dove tan. I have respond to a comment from that thread.... dove is a/a p/p in the majority of the US....there is ONE non-defunct club that uses dove to mean a/a d/d/b/b (and a few random people who go by that)...but most of us in the US go with the UK and the rest of world with dove being a/a p/p.


----------

